# Question about snowboarding in Colorado .......



## Bostonshayne76 (Jan 18, 2010)

Hello everyone I have a question about a snowboarding trip in Colorado that I want to book in Feb. with my wife . We are VERY VERY new to this sport , but LOVE it . I know there is many snowboarding resorts in Colorado , but which places in Colorado have the easiest , best beginner slopes for someone like us ?? I just dont want to go to a place where we are going to be going down the bunny slope all day . We would like some suggestions on places that have fairly long/simple beginner slopes . 

Thanks everyone ahead of time for any responses and suggestions .


----------



## ThugHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

Our family started last year and have only been to Arapahoe Basin. Their bunny slope is VERY short, a joke really, so we didn't spend much time there. My son and I ended up making a couple runs on greens Wrangler, Sundance and the Chisholm Trail. With only our 4th day of boarding, we were encouraged by a local to try to make a run from the top of the mountain, so we rode the Lenawee lift and hit up Lenawee Face to Dercum's Gultch to High Noon, which are blues. At 35 and only a few days on a board, I didn't find these runs too difficult as long as you know how to do the basics. 

I'm leaning toward Vail for our next trip in a couple weeks. They've been getting a pretty good amount of snow compared to other Summit County resorts. They also look blue friendly with plenty of long runs. I'm sure someone else with more experience will reply sooner or later.


----------



## bryantp (Dec 1, 2008)

*Colorado beginners*

A-basin has a few green runs but tends more to intermediate and better.

Keystone hasn't had very good snow when I've been there.

Breck is interesting.

Vail is the best I've seen. My wife took lessons at A-Basin (cheaper there by far) then skied Vail without any problems. Very long green runs are available and there's other stuff to do when you get tired.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

I'd say Breck. They have a lot of blue runs, but plenty of them are on the mild side.

I see a lot of love for Vail on this site, but aside from the back bowls, I hate that mountain. If you want to deal with a bunch of pretentious assholes while negotiating cat tracks and moguls, head on up to Vail because you'll see a shit load of all of that on the front side of the mountain.


----------



## PaulyMolitor (Oct 29, 2009)

Breck peak 7 has a bunch of fun rolling easy blues. Vail is so huge it's awesome but has kind of a Disneyland/6 flags feel. Breck is more of a cool mountain town vibe w/ a better crowd. Vail is loaded w/ rich snobs, families, and old people who still ski. Abasin and keystone have the vail setup but on a lesser scale.


----------



## neednsnow (Nov 30, 2007)

PaulyMolitor said:


> Breck peak 7 has a bunch of fun rolling easy blues. Vail is so huge it's awesome but has kind of a Disneyland/6 flags feel. Breck is more of a cool mountain town vibe w/ a better crowd. Vail is loaded w/ rich snobs, families, and old people who still ski. Abasin and keystone have the vail setup but on a lesser scale.


A-Basin has a Disneyland/6 Flags feel with rich snobs, families, and old people? Wow, I must have went on the wrong day! Breck has some ok greens, but also gets killer crowds, so be forewarned. I didn't see nearly as many crowds at Vail as I did at Breck.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

Yeah, I don't see how A-Basin and Vail are comparable at all. In fact, I'd say they're damn near opposites - both in atmoshpere and as far as the actual mountains go.

For someone VERY VERY new to the sport, I'd suggest avoiding the Basin.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Copper in the Summit county Vail zone for beginners. There is an entire beginner area that is separate from the higher level runs. Has it's own lifts, cafeteria, etc.

Vail is another good choice. 

Steamboat and Snowmass wouldn't be bad spots either.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Wolf Creek or Silverton


----------



## Nugggster (Sep 29, 2008)

The boat has a few top to bottom greens, compared to anything here out east that ive ridden atleast...


----------

